# Pigsback - Grocery coupon points never credited



## rmelly (16 Sep 2007)

Has anyone ever had points from the Grocery coupons credited? I use them regularly and have never had any points credited. Mainly use them in Super Valu in Killester/Raheny or Dunnes Stores in Donaghmede.

Also, has anyone spotted that the points back on Chivers Jelly (100) is worth more than the jelly, even without the 20c off. Sells for approx 75c.

If they credited the points on this I could make a killing, might even be able to give up the day job...


----------



## miselemeas (16 Sep 2007)

I've had mine credited - use in Tesco Dundrum and Dunnes Cornelscourt


----------



## Crunchie (16 Sep 2007)

I use about 4 a week rmelly and have been doing so for years and couldn't tell you the last time I got the points. Pigsback's explanation varies from "the redemption house isn't sending them back to us" to "it can take up to 6 months".

I've resigned myself to not getting the points seeing as how I'm getting the few euro off my purchases anyway but I do think it is a bit strange that none of my coupons, regardless of the product or the store I use them in, ever seem to make it back to Pigsback.


----------



## Seagull (17 Sep 2007)

I've never received the points. I took it up with pigsback, and theur response was that it's dependent on their getting the coupons back after they've been used, and that the discount was the main thing. I've used a number of coupons purely on the basis of the points I was expecting. It could be some shops or distributors just don't bother returning them.


----------



## maso82 (17 Sep 2007)

I have used them almost every week for some years now. Usually in Dunnes Clondalkin. I'd reckon I get the points maybe half the time.


----------



## cork (17 Sep 2007)

There used be better coupons eg. Sprite and Low Low butter.

I don't think I got benefit of points been credited.

No problems with them been accepted.


----------



## foxylady (17 Sep 2007)

I have been using them for years as well and have never got the points back I wonder would this happen with their mbna credit card as well???


----------



## Seagull (17 Sep 2007)

I think the MBNA poibnts will come through. In that case, it is a direct collaboration between pigsback and MBNA. MBNA know what transactions have been done on the card, and it is very easy to send a file to pigsback for updating. You also know what you have spent on the card, and it's easy to bug both MBNA and pigsback to get the points credited.

In the case of the coupons, there are several steps in the chain where failure can happen, and a number of different companies where the failure can happen. You don't know who you have to bug in order to get the coupos back to pigsback, or if they have been returned, and someone at pigsback has just not bothered entering the details to credit the points.


----------



## sam h (17 Sep 2007)

Just checked now and realised I havent gotten any points in the last year for these and I use them fairly frequently.  

I do recall they emailed me about a similar situation to the "Chivers Jelly".  Tesco had a special 2 for 1 offer on a product which Pigsback were offering 100 points on and 50cent off (basically, the offers ment I would get the product for free or next best thing).  Bought about 10 of the product but got a message saying that they felt some of my vouchers may have been mislaid so they would give me a total of 200points as a guesture!!  Never had the heart to follow up as I reckoned I'd just look "scabby" even though I did nothing wrong....but in reality, it's up to the marketing dept of the individual products to check their offers add up (I'm thinking of Hoover and flights to America).


----------



## knockainey (26 Jun 2009)

I agree, never get pigsback points for the last few months, I shop primarily in Tesco Crescent Shopping Centre.  I have e-mailed pigsback about this on several occasions without much satisfaction.   They have stated that they are waiting on a 'file' from tesco before the points can be credited.   Another point which I think is worse is in pigsback they have an offer that if you do your online shopping with tesco you will receive 500 points for the first shop and 200 points thereafter.  I have shopped on line on several occasions and have not received my points.   Again I wrote to Tesco about this and have heard nothing from them.


----------



## bananas (28 Jun 2009)

No, I haven't got the points either.  Find I'm using Pigs back a lot less.
Harder to accululate points than it used to be.


----------



## Elainee40 (29 Jun 2009)

Hey lads/ lassies

Just a quick thing on the coupon's, when a store takes in these coupons there scanned and you get your money off etc, these then go to a company called PHS in Clondalkin which are just put in to big bags and scanned in PHS office, there would be thousands upon thousands of them, all coupons like dunnes and tescos etc go there too, an awful lot of times they are just dumped as tesco / dunnes etc just want an amount otherwise too much paperwork moving about


----------



## joanmul (29 Jun 2009)

bananas said:


> No, I haven't got the points either. Find I'm using Pigs back a lot less.
> Harder to accululate points than it used to be.


 
That's my experience as well - I don't bother with the coupons now.


----------



## chiron (26 May 2011)

*refusal of pigsback coupons*

I was not allowed to use my pigsback coupons in Dunnes Stores today and found it really annoying as I had spent two hours doing a monthly shop and packed all my groceries when they told me that they wouldn't accept them. This has never happened to me before. When I questioned them they said that a letter had been sent from head office a month ago telling them not to accept pigsback coupons any more. But Tesco and Supervalu are still taking them no problem. What is going on with Dunnes. I was so annoyed with their manner and attitude that I cancelled the entire shop and walked out. Do they want customers or not during this recession?


----------

